# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Cosecha Mecanizada de Maiz Amarillo Duro - Cosechadoras de 8 surcos marca CATerpillar

## jjbaraybar

Estimados: 
Para hacer de su conocimiento, nuestra empresa INVBAR S.A.C. actualmente ofrece servicios de cosecha mecanizada de maíz amarillo duro y arroz. Contamos con servicios de maquinaria de ultima generación marca CATERPILLAR LEXION con cabezales maiceros de 8 surcos. Nuestro servicio es por Hectárea y abarca todo el proceso de cosecha de maíz amarillo duro en una sola maquina. Nuestra maquinaria brinda también en tiempo real la humedad del grano de maíz.  
La cosecha mecanizada de maiz amarillo duro reduce significativamente los altos costos de mano de obra relacionados a la cosecha del maiz (corte, despanque, acarreo, trillado, etc.) y a su vez ofrece al cliente una cosecha rapida y con granos de alta calidad. 
Cualquier consulta favor de contactarse con nosotros via nuestra pagina web: http://www.invbar.com  
Actualmente nos encontramos brindando servicios en la zona de Lambayeque y La Libertad.  
Gracias 
Atte 
INVBAR S.A.C.Temas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Manejo de maíz amarillo duro x ing. Carlos castañeda !!! Compra de maiz duro amarillo compra de maiz amarillo duro region lambayeque VENDO 20 TN DE  MAIZ AMARILLO DURO MEJORADO

----------


## Maria Ossa

Los quiero invitar a visitar la página http://buenaspracticasagricolasypecuarias.blogspot.com/ donde podrán encontrar información de cómo manejar el suelo adecuadamente, para tener una cosechas y cultivos más saludables, espero que la información les sea de gran utilidad

----------


## Ing. Moreno

Estimado Ingeniero :  Estamos interesados en producir Maiz Amarillo en el cacerio de piedras gordas - provincia de palpa - departamento de ica, quisieramos poder contactarnos con vuestra representada y ver temas del producto en su totalidad.  *Ing. Renzo A. Moreno Handall* *Gerente Comercial* *RMORHAN Servicios Generales S.A.C.* *rpc: 984766339* *rpm: *886733 / 971437374* *e_mail: rmoreno@rmorhan.com* *facebook@rmorhan.com *  *RMORHAN S.A.C Servicios Generales*

----------

